

Flaw Opens ATMs to Hackers - timf
http://www.technologyreview.com/computing/22966/

======
TallGuyShort
It's not just the ATMs themselves that have vulnerabilities. Most of the time
nobody bothers to change the admin passwords, so a quick glance in the
manufacturer's documentation compromises the ATM. I've also noticed the
computer attached to the ATM is running Windows XP - so I'm not surprised
people find a way to load malicious code...

------
timf
> _"It is very, very rare that a device comes to our labs--in fact, I don't
> think that it has happened--that we don't find a vulnerability,"_

That's pretty surprising if he is talking about vulnerabilities that don't
include making some kind of physical breach/connection to the ATM.

